# Second tank cycling



## Hoskins (25 Jan 2009)

Hi

I have a project to replace my substrate in my main tank with ADA aqua soil malaya and power sand special. As the aqua soil emits large amounts of ammonia in the first couple of weeks, I am setting up a spare 24*18*15 tank with a Fluval 2 plus internal filter, to accommadate my fish while the substrate in the main tank is settling in.

To aid the maturing of the filter & tank I taken some filter floss from my main tank filter and placed within the new Fluval. I have also transfered about 10L of water from my main tank.

My question is that I have tested NO2 and NH4 and as expected both are zero but how long should I leave it maturing before confidently transfering the fish. Or will I be safe in a day or two because of the transfer of mulm and water from my matured tank.

After all these years of fish keeping I should know the answer but I have not actually done this before and I would prefer to be over cautious rather than regret a rushed job.

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Jan 2009)

Have you moved most of the biological filter media over too or just a little bit of media?

If the former then you can stock instantly whereas if it's the latter then I'd try adding some food to provide some ammonia and see if you get an ammonia/nitrite pike before stocking the fish.

I'd move half the biological media over into the internal filter too as well as some filter floss and then you shouldn't get any cycle.  when you move the fish back into the main tank the media can go back in the main filter to boost it's filtration capacity too helping prevent a mini-cycle again.


----------



## Hoskins (25 Jan 2009)

I have done the later just some of the filter floss and I have already added some food as a source of ammonia. With what you have said I will move over a few fish today and keep an eye on it until tuesday where I will move over the rest.

Thanks


----------

